# Bad Hair Day!!



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

I love this shot of Amy with the tongue out & hair blowing in the breeze!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Amy is so lucky to be out on the water this summer! Ahoy Amy!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

ound: That is adorable!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jen, Amy looks so happy and free there! Does she swim at all?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Amy looks adorable, Jen!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

How cute is that girl!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! She's a cutie!!


----------

